# What I have been doing with my PM45-CNC



## Boswell (Mar 11, 2014)

Tonight I had a chance to take a few pictures and I thought I would share what I have been working on the last few days. The first picture is of my first cuts moving up to the top of a lego block. The Cube is currently taking 30 min per face. That is after it is faced and then squared and before a final round on each face for the smallest circle. Lots of learning and lots of fun.


----------



## vapremac (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks like you're having fun !   Any plans for a chip guard?

 I love the Lego ,I want the whole set !!

 William


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Mar 12, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 12, 2014)

looks like fun :victory:
steve


----------



## zr8cnc (Mar 12, 2014)

impressive! you are really moving now.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 12, 2014)

Looking good Bos...  Fun, isn't it?  (more like downright addictive!)

I've been spending every spare moment with mine and not only does it cut metal pretty well, it cuts into my sleep-time too .

The CAM software is great and lately, I've been tweaking the toolpaths and speeds/feeds to make parts that look perfect with no signs of lead-in cutting and real nice finishes.  -Totally fun.

Ray

PS:  Hint:  Coming from an hand at mill operation, make some chip guards and keep a vacuum cleaner nearby.  Pretty soon, swarf will find it's way in every nook and cranny on your machine and eventually lead to a very lengthy clean-up procedure.


----------



## ajg308 (Mar 12, 2014)

Awesome progress,  after I got mine running I haven't been back, but now I have time again.


----------



## Boswell (Mar 12, 2014)

vapremac said:


> Looks like you're having fun !   Any plans for a chip guard?
> 
> I love the Lego ,I want the whole set !!
> 
> William




Yep a chip guard is definitely in my future. I have been thinking about the best way to construct it while I wait for the 30 min per face on the cube. Anyone have a favorite design or approach ?

- - - Updated - - -



zr8cnc said:


> impressive! you are really moving now.



I is getting easier all the time. I started with almost zero experience with a Mill and not much with any metal cutting. 100% taught by experience and lots of reading. with the CNC It is finally getting to the point where I am starting to get what I wanted without breaking any tooling or poor registration technique or g-code program that would take 550+ hours, or (well you get the idea).

- - - Updated - - -



Ray C said:


> Looking good Bos...  Fun, isn't it?  (more like downright addictive!)
> 
> I've been spending every spare moment with mine and not only does it cut metal pretty well, it cuts into my sleep-time too .
> 
> ...



No kidding. you can see the little shop vac I have in the pictures. I have been constantly sucking up swarf but I fear I am loosing the battle. I just purchased a old but very serviceable Curtis Air compressor for the shop. The next project after installing it, is some sort of chip guard. I am starting to look at how others are doing this. Any suggestions?

and +1 for Addictive.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Mar 12, 2014)

I had a couple metal side tables for my big shaper so I used those and some rare earth magnets and setup a temp enclosure to contain the chips . They are placed directly on the sides of my table and across the front of my vise. Some advice I got was get some free usps cardboard boxes and cut different size enclosures till you find a solution that works with you and your vices.

Been thinking a style like the one on ebay made of baltic bich ply. I have a 10X50 table.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 12, 2014)

Chip guard... LOL:  After 30 years of the high-tech industry, I'm going low tech.  I've got a whole bunch of 1/4" plywood and I'm going to cut a few different height pieces and will make simple bases maybe out of wood or scrap aluminum.  I'll position them wherever I want.  I was thinking of using magnetic bases but I really hate wiping swarf off of magnets.  I'll probably have two individual fixed size, side shields and a couple varying heights (to clear the head) for the back side.  I left room under the sub-base of the pedestal to be able to store them there.

BTW Bos, really good work for not having prior machine experience.  I can't imagine what you're going through.  If you ever have questions about metalworking stuff (feeds, speeds, how to get different finishes, welding, heat treating, lathe work, surface grinding etc) just ask.  I share everything I know, no holds barred.  

Ray


----------



## Boswell (Mar 12, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Chip guard... LOL:  After 30 years of the high-tech industry, I'm going low tech.  I've got a whole bunch of 1/4" plywood and I'm going to cut a few different height pieces and will make simple bases maybe out of wood or scrap aluminum.  I'll position them wherever I want.  I was thinking of using magnetic bases but I really hate wiping swarf off of magnets.  I'll probably have two individual fixed size, side shields and a couple varying heights (to clear the head) for the back side.  I left room under the sub-base of the pedestal to be able to store them there.
> 
> BTW Bos, really good work for not having prior machine experience.  I can't imagine what you're going through.  If you ever have questions about metalworking stuff (feeds, speeds, how to get different finishes, welding, heat treating, lathe work, surface grinding etc) just ask.  I share everything I know, no holds barred.
> 
> Ray



I did a quick Google Image search today for Chip Guards on Mills. and basically saw three styles. 
1. the portable shields that do not try to contain 100% are positioned to block the swarf based to the specific job. it looks like you would typically have two or three in play for most jobs 
2. The pan with sides and also front and back like what Bloomintonmike showed. BTW great tip to use Cardboard to model before fixing anything.
3. Full enclosures like what you would see on a high end production system.

I think I am going to explore option 2 but make it easy to remove a panel without compromising the entire structure. 

thanks for the ideas.


Well, it has been a steep learning curve but frankly, that is one of the things I like. I have a strange attraction to learning how to do stuff that I did not know before. I am sure I will ping you for some of your experience. I try to post questions in a thread so if there is anyone else like me they can benefit.


----------



## Boswell (Mar 12, 2014)

vapremac said:


> Looks like you're having fun !   Any plans for a chip guard?
> 
> I love the Lego ,I want the whole set !!
> 
> William



I just posted my Lego block G-Code. I see no reason that it will not work as is for any PM-45-CNC  variable speed or not.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=21475&p=187860#post187860


----------



## ajg308 (Mar 26, 2014)

Boswell said:


> I just posted my Lego block G-Code. I see no reason that it will not work as is for any PM-45-CNC  variable speed or not.
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=21475&p=187860#post187860



Can't wait to try the lego code.


----------



## Boswell (Mar 27, 2014)

ajg308 said:


> Can't wait to try the lego code.



I have been making changes to the code to improve surface finish. I have not tested it yet. POssibly this weekend. when I do, I will post the revisions.


----------

